
Computer-Assisted Telepathy Helps Humans Communicate - akeck
https://www.npr.org/2019/05/07/716410633/mind-machine-meld-how-computer-assisted-telepathy-helps-humans-communicate
======
leshokunin
I hope to live to see this. Funnily enough, I think UX is going to be a
headache at least as tough to figure out as the technology.

Usually, when designing a communication app, you don't have to worry about how
to parse the right message to send or not. The user simply inputs them. I
don't believe there's been any communication app where the input could be
involuntary yet. Maybe it's a problem in the military? I wonder what kind of
controls we'll need to have to send messages, so that passing thoughts, random
ideas, curse words and "oh I really want yogurt" don't risk coming through.

I've seen that there's been developments in having monkeys control artificial
limbs. If anyone here knows how they control for noise like this in such
scenarios, I'd love to hear about it.

